# Nissan sentra 1994 engine swap for turbo?



## Tfulmore0435 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi, i have a 94 nissan sentra with 1.6L engine. But i am interested in swapping the engine and transmission out to make it manual and to get an engine with some turbo in it. 
Unfortunately i dont know that much about engine swaps and compatibility, or even what engines would be better. If anyone could give me just a bit of info on what i would need for a engine swap or conversion.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Engine swaps aren't easy nor inexpensive. Get as much info as you can and make sure you have the budget for it. The SR20DET would probably make the most sense and be the easiest to swap as the 1994 Sentra SE-R came with an SR20DE from the factory. The SR20DET wasn't available in the US, but you can get it from a JDM supplier. Your best bet is to get an entire front clip with the engine, trans, mounts, axles, wiring harness and ECM. You can push an SR20DET over 400 bhp with some work, but at that point, reliability can become a factor, especially if you run the engine hard. There should be a good amount of info on this swap if you do a little Googling. For most, it's not the transplant of the drivetrain that's the hard part, but working with the electrical that is difficult. You should also look into whether it makes more sense to convert a GA-powered, B14 Sentra to an SR model, or, purchase a B14 Sentra SE-R and save yourself a lot of work in fabrication. The SE-R will already have the mounts in place, the transmission and axles. Check with WiringSpecialties.com because they may have or be able to make a conversion harness for you to make the job less painful. They specialize in Nissan engine swap harnesses and also have a good selection of repair pigtails if you need them.


----------

